# Sink not draining. ( updated 1/20)



## chrisasst (Jan 14, 2014)

Any plumbers out there.  I have gone through 10 years of this and I think I have had enough..
In my 2 bay sink, the one on the left does not drain unless I plunge it and plunge it and plunge it.  Then if I fill it back up with water, it usually does not drain again.  but yet the other side drains fine and fast.
any ideas?


----------



## heat seeker (Jan 14, 2014)

Something might be caught in the pipe - have you pulled it apart to check? There's really not much there to go wrong. If the water from the left sink doesn't rise up into the right sink, the blockage is not below the first tee. It looks like there's a lot of silicone outside the left pipes - looks like a homeowner's mess - there might be some silicone blocking the pipe.


----------



## chrisasst (Jan 14, 2014)

The pipes are clean.   Even replaced them before and that did nothing. 
I just don't understand why the left sued which is closer to the drain is doing this.


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 14, 2014)

I have seen strange things happen when pipes are inadequate vented. In theory if the pipe is far away from the main stack it has to have an independent riser that goes up to the vent. This riser is usually hidden in the wall


----------



## yooperdave (Jan 14, 2014)

Does this drain issue happen only in the winter/colder months?  If so, check the vent (main stack) pipe on the roof as it could be partially blacked or frozen.  Just  pour hot water into it to melt any ice/frost.


----------



## bsruther (Jan 14, 2014)

If it is a vent problem, you could instal an air admittance vent. I used one in the basement bathroom and it works great.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_29145-143-82678K_0__?productId=1081741


----------



## greg13 (Jan 14, 2014)

There has to be a blockage somewhere on that side. Try pulling the trap and stick a bucket under it, pull one section at a time until it drains the way it's supposed to.


----------



## Dave A. (Jan 14, 2014)

Might want to take it apart underneath and check out the T fitting which joins the two sinks.  There should be similar baffles in that T on each side to prevent the water draining from one sink from going over into the other.  It may be that that T is not the proper one for your double sink or that there is some obstruction on the left side.  The two nuts on each side of the T should be the same, which leads me to suspect that fitting is one which is usually used in a vertical configuration.

If you're not sure when you look at it, just reverse the T (spin it 180) so that the left side is on the right and see if the problem doesn't end up with the right sink.


----------



## maverick06 (Jan 15, 2014)

I have 2 sinks (individual sinks) that eventually get slow, a clog somewhere. I have tried to snake them, but never got anything out dispite snaking them quite well.

I ended up taking the hose, wrapping a rag around the end, and putting it in the drain, blew clear whatever was clogging it.

I was concerned about it just making a bigger mess downstream. But i figure whatever it was got to the main line, larger diameter, and never created a problem. done this a few times. snake first, if no progress, blow it out. It might not tell you what was wrong, but it guarantees that its clear.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 15, 2014)

When I redid the plumbing under my sink I found a kitchen knife had slid down there at one time.  It would let a snake by but block water.  

I knew a plumber that found a ladies's disposable razor in a toilet that was clogging.  It would let the snake by but not tp.


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 15, 2014)

I hate plumbing ..... I have all the above problems at times ................... some that are not even mentioned here ........... some that should NEVER be mentioned in polite company ............ ah, but, alas............ I am a homeowner ................ I hate plumbing ........................ but I digress ............ OBVIOUSLY, the problem is caused by the diet Pepsi bottles.......


----------



## fbelec (Jan 16, 2014)

where is the vent????????


----------



## chrisasst (Jan 17, 2014)

fbelec said:


> where is the vent????????



Should there be some type if vent on those pipes?


----------



## maple1 (Jan 17, 2014)

If the right sink drains good, but the left is so bad it needs plunging, it would seem to me that the problem must be somewhere between the trap and the left sink hole. If there is a problem further downstream, it would have to affect the right one too. Did you take the T right off too?

BTW, I think your dishwasher hookup isn't right either - it should be above the trap or else you will get sewer gasses backing up into your dishes. Eeww.


----------



## johneh (Jan 17, 2014)

maple1 said:


> BTW, I think your dishwasher hookup isn't right either - it should be above the trap or else you will get sewer gasses backing up into your dishes. Eeww.


X2


----------



## heat seeker (Jan 17, 2014)

X3. Good catch!


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Jan 17, 2014)

looks like left side is too low @ elbow. water fills entire pipe and has no air to drain. shorting slip from left sink move drain to center and pitch both left and right to drain. equal runs and equal slope.


----------



## fbelec (Jan 18, 2014)

NE WOOD BURNER said:


> looks like left side is too low @ elbow. water fills entire pipe and has no air to drain. shorting slip from left sink move drain to center and pitch both left and right to drain. equal runs and equal slope.



X1 that's one problem. the dishwasher should have it's own trap. the drain comes out of the pump then goes up the side then down and thru the cabinet to the drain pipe. all dishwashers have this. if not someone unhooked it. if the drain from the sink went into the wall i would say ok that is it's vent. but it goes down to the basement if it has a vent down there it's not a very good one.


----------



## Dave A. (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah that's another reason to take apart the piping under the sink and troubleshoot the problem.  In any case swap out that dishwasher tailpipe with the one under the left sink above the trap -- the dw should drain above the trap.

I'd try just hooking up the left sink by itself to the drain and see if there still is a problem.  If so maybe try one of those cheater vents mentioned before, to see if that fixes it. If there is no problem then it might be that tee fitting.
Edit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.homedepot.com/p/Oatey-1-1-2-in-ABS-PTC-In-Line-Cheater-Vent-39012/100204205


----------



## fbelec (Jan 18, 2014)

also if you are going to pull apart the piping try replacing the tee with two ty fittings. the ty works much better.


----------



## maple1 (Jan 18, 2014)

NE WOOD BURNER said:


> looks like left side is too low @ elbow. water fills entire pipe and has no air to drain. shorting slip from left sink move drain to center and pitch both left and right to drain. equal runs and equal slope.


 
I thought that was camera perspective I was looking at.

The more I look the more I'm not sure.


----------



## brian89gp (Jan 18, 2014)

-You have an S trap which is not legal
-I don't see a vent
-The dishwasher should be above the trap or have its own

The lack of vent is probably causing the slow draining, once you fix the vent problem though the S trap is going to suction all of the water out of the trap and you are going to get sewer gas out of your sink drains.  If you do replace it consider using normal 2" PVC (glue together) and some rubber couplings, those screw together sink kits seem almost guaranteed to leak.

Unless you have a vent that goes up the wall behind the sink or use an air admittance valve:
http://hostedmedia.reimanpub.com/TFH/Step-By-Step/FH03OCT_ISLANSI_01.JPG


----------



## chrisasst (Jan 18, 2014)

maple1 said:


> I thought that was camera perspective I was looking at.
> 
> The more I look the more I'm not sure.



It is slightly lower on the left side.  The metal pipe coming off the sink is longer.

I am a complete plumbing idiot, thanks for all of your comments.  

So I should have something like this for the dishwasher drain..


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Jan 18, 2014)

Lots of good plumbers in your area. Probably wouldn't take them too long to repair. Local plumbing/hardware store will know the locals. If not bring your picture in and they will set you up with the right D.I.Y. pieces.Lot of knowledge at a good local Store. Box stores have some good retired trades guys also but depends on your store.


----------



## chrisasst (Jan 20, 2014)

Ok. Well here is what I did tonight. So far so good. I filled both sinks up several times to test and they both drained fast. 







WOW.... holy big picture...


----------



## fbelec (Jan 21, 2014)

good job. glad to hear it's working good. personally i hate playing plumber, it's always 10 trips to the hardware store


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 21, 2014)

I think removing the empty Diet Pepsi bottle was what did the trick.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 21, 2014)

fbelec said:


> good job. glad to hear it's working good. personally i hate playing plumber, it's always 10 trips to the hardware store


 

Same here . . . plumbing is that one skill I cannot master for the life of me . . . and it doesn't seem to matter if it's copper, CPVC or what have you . . . somehow I always make a bazillion trips to the hardware store and somehow I never manage to get the job done right without leaking on the first try . . . well, nix that . . . I did get it right on the first go once . . . and then I fretted for half a day, convinced I had somehow messed up and it would let go on me at 2 in the morning.


----------



## heat seeker (Jan 21, 2014)

I sort of solved the multiple-trips-to-the-store thing. I buy just about everything I might _possibly_ need, then return the stuff I don't use next time I'm there. They don't mind, it all comes back in good shape, and I avoid too many trips.


----------



## chrisasst (Jan 21, 2014)

fbelec said:


> good job. glad to hear it's working good. personally i hate playing plumber, it's always 10 trips to the hardware store



I think the vent I stuck in the middle was the trick..  Definitely can hear the air when the sinks drain.  Even the dishwasher is draining better.


----------



## bmblank (Jan 21, 2014)

That vent shouldn't be doing anything if I see the picture correctly. The vent is supposed to be on the lower side of the trap. Where it is it is doing the same thing as the drains themselves. If that vent IS necessary there, then there is a problem with the actual drain in the sink.


----------

